# OMG- £20 ANDROID SMARTPHONE!



## ecartman12 (Jul 4, 2016)

I was really surprised to find an Android Smartphone for £20. Usually you pay that much to get a case or screen protector. You would never expect to get a smartphone rocking a quad core processor for that price. Is it any good? Check out the review and website below for a video and written review.
Share the video with your friends and family so more people will be aware that a phone like this exists! If this gets enough buzz and attention then they just might make a better version for the same price! If not then this will be the last we EVER see of ultra cheap smartphones.



*Written Review:* Ecartman12.blogspot.com


----------



## NutymcNuty (Jul 4, 2016)

wow if canada had this id tinker with it


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 4, 2016)

20$ Android phones are actually extremely common where I live. They are OK, but nothing i would want to use


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 4, 2016)

I bought an LG Exceed 2 for 17 dollars when it was on clearance, it's great


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 4, 2016)

What emulators could it run?


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jul 4, 2016)

OMG - Bootlegged!

EDIT:  Just joking.  I'd like to get my hands on one of these.


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 4, 2016)

Oh hey, I have the £60 model of that phone. Got it solely for the NFC capabilities so I could make amiibo but was impressed overall.


----------



## Seriel (Jul 4, 2016)

i bougt a £10 phone before
and let's say that the quality was reflected in the price
(IT SUCKED)


----------



## ecartman12 (Jul 4, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> What emulators could it run?


In the short time I had with it I was unable to test out the emulators. That being said I would expect it to run old retro emulators without issue.


----------



## cracker (Jul 4, 2016)

Good enough for an XBMC/Chromecast/etc. remote, FTP transfer tool for 3DS, etc. I have backup phones for those reasons already but I'm not in the UK anyway.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 4, 2016)

ecartman12 said:


> In the short time I had with it I was unable to test out the emulators. That being said I would expect it to run old retro emulators without issue.


I'd love if it ran N64 - anything else interesting would run fine on my n3DS.


----------



## NutymcNuty (Jul 4, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> I'd love if it ran N64 - anything else interesting would run fine on my n3DS.


thats like saying can mupen64 run fast?


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 4, 2016)

Commander_Vadeo said:


> thats like saying can mupen64 run fast?


Yeah, well... Pretty much that. I'd have interest if it played at least basic N64 games.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jul 4, 2016)

$20 quad-core phones are common enough in the US, although you usually have to wait for clearance pricing to get a decent one at the price. For $20 each I picked up a handful of ZTE Maven phones over the holiday season - 1GB of RAM and a Snapdragon 410 is definitely entry-level, but they're cheap enough I can beat them up without worrying about it. Was disappointed to find out weeks too late that the local Walmart had been clearing out Zmax 2 models at $25 a pop, though.


----------



## NutymcNuty (Jul 4, 2016)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> $20 quad-core phones are common enough in the US, although you usually have to wait for clearance pricing to get a decent one at the price. For $20 each I picked up a handful of ZTE Maven phones over the holiday season - 1GB of RAM and a Snapdragon 410 is definitely entry-level, but they're cheap enough I can beat them up without worrying about it. Was disappointed to find out weeks too late that the local Walmart had been clearing out Zmax 2 models at $25 a pop, though.


a ton of zte phones have been perm rooted recently


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jul 4, 2016)

Commander_Vadeo said:


> a ton of zte phones have been perm rooted recently


Really? I know someone found something about a NAND writelock removal but it seems like it didn't work on most of the prepaid/GoPhone models; certainly didn't seem to work on mine.


----------



## NutymcNuty (Jul 4, 2016)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Really? I know someone found something about a NAND writelock removal but it seems like it didn't work on most of the prepaid/GoPhone models; certainly didn't seem to work on mine.


i think that was it


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jul 4, 2016)

Got a Kyocera Hydro and a Motorola E 2015 for $10 each (at separate times).

Much better then that Pixi Glitz or whatever but it's still worth it.


----------



## Aether Lion (Jul 4, 2016)

But guys the Freedom251 ;_;


----------



## NutymcNuty (Jul 4, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> But guys the Freedom251 ;_;


ERHURGURD THIS ACTUALLY LOOKS MORE LEGIT


----------



## Red9419 (Jul 4, 2016)

I've gotten a 20$ phone when it was on sale (LG Leon). And a few years ago i got a LG optimus m+ for 25$. They aren't the best, but are fairly good for their price. They can run most emulators just fine.


----------



## ecartman12 (Jul 4, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> 20$ Android phones are actually extremely common where I live. They are OK, but nothing i would want to use


Really? That's quite interesting. This is the first good one to come to the UK. Thanks for posting on the forum. Also if you watch my review that will be most appreciated.


----------



## EarlAB (Jul 4, 2016)

I wouldn't want a 20 pound phone.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 4, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> I wouldn't want a 20 pound phone.


Neither would I! That would weigh way too much.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> Neither would I! That would weigh way too much.


All of a sudden i got the feeling of deja vu reading your reply....

Best you could get in my part of canada for $20 is nothing. Well.. my phone was free but on a tab, and it's just about yhe worst phone you could possibly use in the modern day. _It can't even run gba emulators,_ it also has issues with gbc

It's the reason i only ever use my phone for 2fa.

If yer wondering, it's a samsung galaxy ace 2 x, 700mb internal memory, max supported official android is 2.2, and it has less than 1gb ram (i think)


----------



## ecartman12 (Jul 4, 2016)

Jackus said:


> i bougt a £10 phone before
> and let's say that the quality was reflected in the price
> (IT SUCKED)


Lol, why am I not surprised. Do you remember what it was called?


----------



## ecartman12 (Jul 4, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> Neither would I! That would weigh way too much.


Lol, hence the £ I put in the title.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 4, 2016)

You wouldn't get a phone this cheap over here. Cheapest non China import I ever found was around 80 bucks. And it didn't even have wifi. And the China import of identical price was 10 superior to it.


----------



## ecartman12 (Jul 4, 2016)

cracker said:


> Good enough for an XBMC/Chromecast/etc. remote, FTP transfer tool for 3DS, etc. I have backup phones for those reasons already but I'm not in the UK anyway.


Cool. Thanks for dropping by.


----------



## Seriel (Jul 4, 2016)

ecartman12 said:


> Lol, why am I not surprised. Do you remember what it was called?


"Alcatel Onetouch Pixi 3(3.5)" if I remember right.
It could play some basic emulators but anything heavy and it'll die.


----------



## ecartman12 (Jul 4, 2016)

yuyuyup said:


> I bought an LG Exceed 2 for 17 dollars when it was on clearance, it's great


Wow. That sounds like a great deal. How is the phone running now?


----------



## Sliter (Jul 4, 2016)

if have nfc I want one haha


----------



## ecartman12 (Jul 4, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> OMG - Bootlegged!
> 
> EDIT:  Just joking.  I'd like to get my hands on one of these.


Lol.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 5, 2016)

ecartman12 said:


> Wow. That sounds like a great deal. How is the phone running now?


It's great, the resolution is only 400x800 and only 1 gig ram BUT it was easily rooted, on kitkat so no lollipop bullshit (like difficulties installing viper4android) very responsive touchscreen, etc.  It even has the "knock-on" feature (tap the screen to turn it on) but I never use that.  No NFC.


----------



## Seriel (Jul 5, 2016)

yuyuyup said:


> only 1 gig ram


I got a £10 one with 512MB ram
up your game


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 5, 2016)

Jackus said:


> I got a £10 one with 512MB ram
> up your game


1 gig is the absolute minimum for me, and 400x800 wouldn't pay much more


----------



## Seriel (Jul 5, 2016)

yuyuyup said:


> 1 gig is the absolute minimum for me, and 400x800 wouldn't pay much more


yea i was just saying because you consider 1gig low, I dealt with 512mb for a few weeks.
tbf it was hell


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 5, 2016)

That is the of phone I got free, it even came with the phone plan a 2gb of data free. the phone is not that special (it was for me since it was my first touchscreen and app phone) I always see some sort of lag when loading games (miitomo) and I'm sure that means processing is not the best. it still a cool phone to get for free.


----------



## ecartman12 (Jul 5, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> That is the of phone I got free, it even came with the phone plan a 2gb of data free. the phone is not that special (it was for me since it was my first touchscreen and app phone) I always see some sort of lag when loading games (miitomo) and I'm sure that means processing is not the best. it still a cool phone to get for free.


Yeah, I definitely agree.


----------



## ecartman12 (Jul 6, 2016)

Clydefrosch said:


> You wouldn't get a phone this cheap over here. Cheapest non China import I ever found was around 80 bucks. And it didn't even have wifi. And the China import of identical price was 10 superior to it.


Seriously?! That's interesting. I never knew that.


----------



## Wambam2k (Oct 21, 2019)

To good to be true comes to mind. The Alcatel Onetouch are rubbish phones. Seriously. I have 3 of them and 1 tablet. I got 3 because they were dirt cheap and I was working on a battle app. Needed multiple devices to test out nfc capabilities. Jeez they were awful. Sure when you turn them on they seem great load up, load apps. Bugger all memory mind. Then when you get it running it will randomly freeze up then it eats the battery. Constant restarts constant charges. 

Now a burner phone sure why not. But for using the internet stay away id just use it for calls and texts, even then it seemed to have a mind of it's own and this is recently!


----------



## HtheB (Oct 21, 2019)

@Wambam2k  Dude, learn how to use the board... Don't necrobump threads


----------



## tarras (Nov 30, 2019)

20$ Android phones   is not et


----------

